# USWNT u18/19 Camp



## Kicker4Life (Tuesday at 9:28 AM)

Congratulations to all the ladies who made the camp. Lot’s of young ladies from Cali!









						U.S. Women’s Youth National Team Programming Kicks Off 2023 With Combined U-18/U-19 Training Camp In Carson, Calif.
					

U.S. U-20 WYNT and U.S. U-17 WYNT Head Coaches Tracey Kevins and Natalia Astrain Will Run Camp and Have Called Up 34 Players




					www.ussoccer.com


----------

